# Vinegar shelf life



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

I was digging through the attic this evening and found some vinegar. I'm telling ya, there is still so much stuff that we haven't gone through yet from when Spud's grandmother lived here. It seems every week we find another box of something. Today it was a whole case of those little packets of vinegar they give you at the Long John Silver's. I do not know where she got it because we don't a Long John Silver's within 50 miles. I wish we did though. I love Long John Silver's. It might have come from her second husband who was a trucker and often came home with cases of stuff from his customers. I guess he was such a good trucker that his customers tipped him with goods. I never got to meet him because the Halloween storm in 1992 took him from us (me he RIP). The vinegar has never been opened but it was dated 1983. So I am not sure if it is safe to eat. But it sure is tempting to keep. But if you all think it would be better to get rid of it I could just give it to Rodney (this is his real name). He walks around town with a walking stick with a head carved on it. Sometimes he talks to the stick. But that's ok because Rodney is a really nice guy. Plus he collects antique condiment packets. He has quite a bunch of them. Plus I think he might be a closet prepper too because he has a whole trunk full of pancakes in his garage. So what should I do with the vinegar?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Give the vinegar to Rodney the head case. He can put it on his pancakes.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Use the vinegar for cleaning. Tell your sister in law (whatever her name isn't) to put some in her bath water.


----------



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Give the vinegar to Rodney the head case. He can put it on his pancakes.


That's a really good idea. Rodney is a nice man and I like him a lot. He could use it more than me. Plus he is a lot older than me. I can drive to the city and get more from Long John Silver's. Thankyou for that. You are obviously a nice man, or woman, or man-woman combination, or whatever. It does not matter to me what you are because you are nice.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've heard you can make a nice marinade for skunk out of seasoned vinegar.


----------



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> I've heard you can make a nice marinade for skunk out of seasoned vinegar.


Buck said that vinegar from Long John Silvers is better than vinegar from Captain D's. Rosa eats at both of them but we (Spud and me) really don't know which one is better. But if you would like to share the skunk marinade we (Spud and me) would like that very much. We hope to give Dave to Rodney later after we de sex him so Rodney said OK to that. Then he walked away but he always says bye. Spud's grandmother never trusted Rodney after the accident at the plant. Lilly can tell you all about that one! (HA)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn, Fred, you’ve got the whole free-association thing really going on. You are a psychoanalyst’s dream date.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Still good for a thorough Douche.....No?


----------

